
The Volvo 360c concept is an office-bed-living room mashup to disrupt travel - evo_9
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/05/the-volvo-360c-concept-is-an-office-bed-living-room-mashup-to-disrupt-domestic-air-travel/
======
metaphor
Somewhat ironic to observe that the pragmatic limit of Volvo's vanity-driven
imagination is the next filthy public rest stop minimally provisioned to
enable "private business"; _around 300 kilometers (186 miles)_ strikes me as
objectively less concerned with the average commute distance of a _potentially
lucrative_ target market than "synchronizing with nature".

